

GNU Make Standard Library: a collection of native GNU Make functions - nkurz
http://gmsl.sourceforge.net?

======
jgrahamc
Nice to see this on HN. I'm the author of GMSL and have maintained it for
years. Happy to take bug reports and feature requests.

